# Has anyone bought Bully Sticks from Canine Concepts? Also where can I buy Acana?



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm about to order some bully/pizzle sticks from Canine Concepts. I was just wondering if any of our European members have bought bully sticks from them before and if they were any good? I've read about a couple other European sites having awful quality. If you live in Europe and have bought good bully sticks online, where did you buy them? I would appreciate any recommendations.

And I'm also looking to buy one of the grain free Acana dog foods from an online store that ships to Europe as well. If anyone knows where I can find that, I would really appreciate it. I tried Zooplus, but they don't ship to Sweden. 

Thank you!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I get Acana from Amazon,have no idea about the bully sticks


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, Michele! I will check out Amazon. I went ahead and ordered the bully sticks from Canine Concepts, so I'll be sure to let everyone know how they turn out for future reference.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Just wanted to update that I received my bully sticks from Canine Concepts today. They are pretty decent quality. A little smelly but not too bad. Can't smell them through the plastic container they're being stored in, so that's good. Most of them are pretty thick but there are a few thin odd ones, but they were all only £.42 each. I know some places charge almost a dollar per stick. Overall, pretty pleased with them. I ordered 20. They should last a while.


----------

